# Broken Microsoft Security Essentials



## ThePurpleKnight (Mar 8, 2017)

A long time ago I had microsoft security essentials when I first got my computer, at some point it stopped updating I think or something like that and I got other computer issues, when my computer went back to the store it was bought from to get repaired I got it back with a new issue. Microsoft security essentials no longer works.

I tried fixing this at first with no luck and eventually just gave up and hoped I was okay. Today when I decided to try and download another anti virus program trial I was told it was incompatible with MSE. It tried to uninstall it and reset my computer but when it tried to finish it had the same issue.

So I tried to manually uninstall it and I can't seem to either.

This is what happens when I try to open msseces https://puu.sh/uHvea/0544544840.png I believe this is the same window that pops up every time I turn on my computer or at 3:04 every night (I become super laggy then)

My computer also has updates I am unable to install, every time I do it just fails without notification, one of those updates is related to MSE https://puu.sh/uHvsv/26e8f3c068.png

I would love to use MSE instead of downloading a trial if this issue can be fixed but if not can someone help me just get rid of it entirely?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

When you say that you "tried to uninstall it", are you referring to uninstall MSE?

What is the error you receive when uninstalling MSE?


----------



## ThePurpleKnight (Mar 8, 2017)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> When you say that you "tried to uninstall it", are you referring to uninstall MSE?
> 
> What is the error you receive when uninstalling MSE?


I go to control panel and click uninstall on it and get this https://puu.sh/uHHBA/0f15fe7db1.png


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay, so reinstall Windows SE from here:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/14210/security-essentials-download


----------



## ThePurpleKnight (Mar 8, 2017)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Okay, so reinstall Windows SE from here:
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/14210/security-essentials-download


Just did it and nothing seems to have happened, same thing pops up for MSE when I log in.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Download the trial of this here. Use it to fully uninstall MSE.

Revo Uninstaller Pro - Uninstall Software, Remove Programs easily, Forced Uninstall, Leftovers Uninstaller, Portable Uninstaller


----------



## ThePurpleKnight (Mar 8, 2017)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Download the trial of this here. Use it to fully uninstall MSE.
> 
> Revo Uninstaller Pro - Uninstall Software, Remove Programs easily, Forced Uninstall, Leftovers Uninstaller, Portable Uninstaller


It shows a lot of stuff, Idk what parts are actually MSE and what isn't.

https://puu.sh/uJ2xP/0314ff60de.png There is a lot more.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It should be okay to remove as long as it's labeled MSE.


----------



## ThePurpleKnight (Mar 8, 2017)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It should be okay to remove as long as it's labeled MSE.


What about Microsoft Security Client?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's fine. Revo is pretty good at getting the right files to remove a problem.


----------

